# Секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1



## natashalev (15 Авг 2019)

Здравствуйте, мне 32 года живу в городе Смоленск. Со мной произошла такая проблема. 1,5 месяца назад я попала в больницу с сильными болями в спине и ноге, там мне сделали МРТ где обнаружили грыжу L5S1 0,4 мм меня прокололи мильгаммой поставили 10 капельниц и выписали домой, поясницу у меня отпустило но боли в ноге были ужасно сильные, я пробыла дома почти 2 недели мне легче не стало, я с делала от себя МРТ потому что было какое то предчувствие, и оно меня не подвело грыжа увеличилась до 1 см и с тенденцией к секвестру. Подскажите пожалуйста мне нужна операция или возможно консервативное лечение. Сейчас загружу снимки и лечение.

         

Очень хочется услышать мнение @Доктор Ступин, @dr.dreval, @vbl15


----------



## La murr (15 Авг 2019)

@natashalev, Наталья, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## natashalev (15 Авг 2019)

Помогите мне пожалуйста правильно создать тему, и я не знаю как в неё пригласить специалиста.


----------



## La murr (15 Авг 2019)

@natashalev, Наталья, Вы всё верно сделали.
Не беспокойтесь!
Доктор ответит Вам при первой же возможности.


----------



## Фанис1303 (15 Авг 2019)

@natashalev, нужность и ненужность операции зависит от ваших болей. Если есть возможность терпеть, полечится консервативно не спешите.


----------



## natashalev (15 Авг 2019)

@Фанис1303, спасибо что пришли ко мне в тему. Боли есть нога левая ходить долго не могу только по дому чуть чуть, в пятке есть небольшое онемение, и меня очень пугает что есть секвестр, консультацию нейрохирурга получу только 16 сентября у нас маленький городок поэтому очень долго ждать.


----------



## femina_alba (15 Авг 2019)

@natashalev, у меня тоже грыжа с секвестром. Но операцию никто не предлагал даже. Думаю это не главный фактор совсем. Все будет хорошо!!!!


----------



## natashalev (15 Авг 2019)

@femina_alba, спасибо большое, скажите а вас беспокоят боли???


----------



## femina_alba (15 Авг 2019)

Изначально болела очень  ягодица при сидении на жестком и в машине особенно. Поясница немного совсем. Потом боль из  ягодицы ушла в  икру и стопу. Одно время спать не могла из за спазма икры. Сейчас вроде чуть лучше. Хожу ,лфк делаю. Но у меня язва и медицинская терапия закончилась, не успев начавшись. Невролог назначил только физио, которое давно закончилось. Так что мое состояние,наверное, больше естественное течение болезни, а не результат лечения. У нейрохирурга была - вежливо указал на дверь. Жить можно, но сказать что здорова не могу .


----------



## Далила (16 Авг 2019)

@natashalev, Наташа,  держись!)


----------



## natashalev (16 Авг 2019)

@Далила, спасибо моя дорогая


----------



## OlgaKH76 (16 Авг 2019)

Здравствуйте, у меня тоже грыжа с секвестром, была у двух хирургов, показаний к операции нет.


----------



## natashalev (16 Авг 2019)

@OlgaKH76, здравствуйте, а боли есть у вас и сам размер грыжи какой?


----------



## OlgaKH76 (16 Авг 2019)

natashalev написал(а):


> @OlgaKH76, здравствуйте, а боли есть у вас и сам размер грыжи какой?


Размер 0,7 мм. Болей постоянных у меня нет, началось весной с острой боли в пояснице, начала с таблеток, боль с поясницы опустилась в ногу, прошла физиотерапию. Вроде все прошло, но начались качели -  один день не болит ни чего, через день заболит одна ягодица, потом другая, потом обе вместе, по ноге могут пойти мурашки. Хирург смотрел снимок (описание даже не читал), сказал грыжа корешки не пережимает. Невролог сказал, что мои проблемы мышечные. Занимаюсь лфк, ягодицы прокатываю теннисным мячом, лежу на аппликаторе Кузнецова, стараюсь много ходить.


----------



## vbl15 (16 Авг 2019)

Более месяца беспокоит боль в ноге и не помогает консервативная терапия - показано хирургическое лечение в плановом порядке.


----------



## natashalev (16 Авг 2019)

@vbl15, спасибо что посмотрели мою тему


----------



## femina_alba (16 Авг 2019)

@OlgaKH76, вот, та же ерунда. Вроде не болит, а по факту, то тут кольнет, то здесь зажмет. Очень хочется верить, что конец этому будет.


----------



## ЯнаВишнякова (18 Авг 2019)

@natashalev, не переживайте и не бойтесь, 26.07 сделали операцию. Уснул проснулся. Ничего не болит. Та же беда была. Сначала на ногах по 5 минут, потом по минуте. Такие боли были в ноге, словами не передать. Я правда попала в процент "рецедивистов", и через 12 дней, 09.08 сделали повторную операцию. Но сегодня сама уже дошла до магазина. Болей нет и не было сразу после операции. А я с мая терпела, пила таблетки, таскал ногу. Но когда уже не смогла выходить на улицу, решилась на операцию. Сейчас хоть и прошло немного времени, всего 8 дней, я с ужасом вспоминаю эти муки и жалею что не согласилась раньше на оперативное лечение. А ещё врачи говорят чем дольше идёт компрессия нерва, тем тяжелее проходит его восстановление


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Авг 2019)

На поперечных срезах четко видно, что имеется левосторонняя  грыжа МПД L5-S1, сдавливающая спинномозговой корешок. Отсюда имеющаяся клиника заболевания и отсутствие эффекта от проводимого консервативного лечения. Устранить компрессию корешка выпавшей частью пульпозного ядра МПД можно только оперативным путем.


----------



## natashalev (19 Авг 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, скажите пожалуйста а при такой грыже возможно просто удаление грыжи или надо ставить какой нибудь имплантант фиксировать диск?


----------



## Harisma (19 Авг 2019)

@natashalev, если диск стабилен, то ничего не будут ставить.


----------



## natashalev (19 Авг 2019)

Harisma написал(а):


> @natashalev, если диск стабилен, то ничего не будут ставить.


А что значит стабилен диск? Как это можно было понять?


----------



## Далила (19 Авг 2019)

natashalev написал(а):


> А что значит стабилен диск? Как это можно было понять?



Если нет спондилолистеза


----------



## Harisma (19 Авг 2019)

natashalev написал(а):


> А что значит стабилен диск? Как это можно было понять?


Рентген, КТ или МРТ это показывает.


----------



## Фанис1303 (19 Авг 2019)

natashalev написал(а):


> @Владимир Воротынцев, скажите пожалуйста а при такой грыже возможно просто удаление грыжи или надо ставить какой нибудь имплантант фиксировать диск?


Просто грыжу удалят.


----------



## natashalev (19 Авг 2019)

Скажите пожалуйста а эндоскопическая операция подходит для моей грыжи?


----------



## Фанис1303 (19 Авг 2019)

natashalev написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста а эндоскопическая операция подходит для моей грыжи?


да любая.. главное чтоб боли пропали и не было рецедива.


----------



## Алексей38 (19 Авг 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> На поперечных срезах четко видно, что имеется левосторонняя  грыжа МПД L5-S1, сдавливающая спинномозговой корешок. Отсюда имеющаяся клиника заболевания и отсутствие эффекта от проводимого консервативного лечения. Устранить компрессию корешка выпавшей частью пульпозного ядра МПД можно только оперативным путем.


А было ли консервативное лечение? Всего месяц с обострения, ещё толком не лечились, времени прошло совсем ничего. Тем более у Натальи есть улучшение.
У меня была грыжа 13мм и паралич стопы, не шевелились пальцы. Полтора года назад, не делал операцию и сегодня я бегаю и занимаюсь в тренажёрном зале. Тьфу-тьфу-тьфу.


----------



## Shadowhawk (20 Авг 2019)

@Алексей38, чем лечился?


----------



## Алексей38 (20 Авг 2019)

Лфк, ходьба, токи, массаж и иголки. Комплекс витаминов. Все в течение года курсами, ходьба постоянно. Через 5 месяцев грыжа стала 6мм. Сейчас не знаю сколько, состояние отличное, как до болезни


----------



## AIR (20 Авг 2019)

Возраст молодой и ситуация  острая,  поэтому активное и целенаправленное консервативное лечение может и помочь.. Если просто ставить капельницы и колоть Мильгамму , то эффекта может и не быть.. Так как консервативное лечение в полном объеме Вы провести не сможете, то вижу такой путь - запланировать операцию, а оставшееся до неё время пытаться делать все что можно и надеяться , что это и саногенез организма как то помогут и от операции можно будет тогда отказаться.. такое вот несколько витиеватое мнение


----------



## natashalev (20 Авг 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Возраст молодой и ситуация  острая,  поэтому активное и целенаправленное консервативное лечение может и помочь.. Если просто ставить капельницы и колоть Мильгамму , то эффекта может и не быть.. Так как консервативное лечение в полном объеме Вы провести не сможете, то вижу такой путь - запланировать операцию, а оставшееся до неё время пытаться делать все что можно и надеяться , что это и саногенез организма как то помогут и от операции можно будет тогда отказаться.. такое вот несколько витиеватое мнение


Все таки в моем случаи консервативное лечение вряд ли поможет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2019)

А какое личное желание?
Быстро - операция?
Долго - консервативно?


----------



## Фанис1303 (20 Авг 2019)

Долго-консервативно? тут + железное терпение.


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Авг 2019)

Фанис1303 написал(а):


> Долго-консервативно? тут+ железное терпение .


я бы еще добавила наличие времени (находиться на больничном) и финансовая возможность (возможность не работать какое-то время)


----------



## natashalev (20 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А какое личное желание?
> Быстро - операция?
> Долго- консервативно?


Я бы очень конечно хотела бы и настроена на консервативное лечение.

но возможно ли при моей грыже которая с секвестром такое консервативное лечение, на данный момент у меня очень сильно болит нога очень сильно, именно она мне не даёт ходить и рассхаживаться ...


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (20 Авг 2019)

Сейчас опять вместо врачей буду консультировать тут) 
Во-первых, если у вас нет серьезного выпадения функций конечности , то можо думать о консервативном лечении.
Во-вторых, нужно учитывать сроки косервативного лечения: 3мес-первая контрольная точка, 6 мес- втрорая. Если вам бедет не легче , пойдете оперироваться.  Что такое коснервативное лечение распишет врач, но бывает что симптомы грыжи проходят и без лечения. 
Секвестр ваш, думаю, главное не додавить до еще худшего состояния (в тч неграмотным лечением), считайте, что ходите по краю.
Но плюс в том что большие грыжи рассасываются с большей вероятностью, поскольку начинается сильное воспаление и имунный ответ. Надеюсь, вам помогла инфа)



natashalev написал(а):


> очень сильно болит нога очень сильно


Болит, неприятно, паника, стресс. Ага. Грыжа вам задела окружающие ткани ,пошло воспаление, там рядом нервы в ногу идут) Если есть деньги лечиться, найдите вон врача с этого форума, хоть Ступина , если вы в мск, и пусть руководит вашим лечением.


----------



## natashalev (20 Авг 2019)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Болит, неприятно, паника, стресс. Ага. Грыжа вам задела окружающие ткани ,пошло воспаление, там рядом нервы в ногу идут) Если есть деньги лечиться, найдите вон врача с этого форума, хоть Ступина , если вы в мск, и пусть руководит вашим лечением.


Выпадения рефлексов нет, слабости нет стою и могу пройти на пятках и носках, пятка немного как занемевшая, и сильная боль в ноге и чувствую отек в низу поясницы

Паника и стресс тоже присутствует


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (20 Авг 2019)

natashalev написал(а):


> Выпадения рефлексов нет, слабости нет стою и могу пройти на пятках и носках, пятка немного как занемевшая, и сильная боль в ноге и чувствую отек в низу поясницы


Не отек а спазм мышц может чувствуете. В остальном я вам описал все выше. лечитесь три мес и берегите первое время спину как хрусталь, потом немного будете кровь разгонять, без этого никак. Сначала на полу упражения , потом тихо-тихо активнее начнете.


----------



## natashalev (20 Авг 2019)

В общем у меня обострение 1,5 месяца.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (20 Авг 2019)

natashalev написал(а):


> в общем у меня обострение 1,5 месяца


срок серьезный. но симптомы и не проходят за такой срок, если еще и неправильно себя вести. 3-6 мес. при правильном поведении,лечении.


----------



## natashalev (8 Ноя 2019)

Добрый вечер уважаемые форумчане и доктора сайта. Подскажите пожалуйста!!! 29.10.2019 была проведена операция по удалению грыжиl5s1 сегодня ровно 10 дней со дня операции, беспокоит боль в ноге, онемение, боль по задней части бедра, есть чувство натяжения в бедре так же жжения. Может ли быть такое после операции или что то пошло не так? Подскажите пожалуйста советом!

У меня начались проблемы с ногой, поэтому и пришлось сделать операцию, нога совсем ослабла и силу потеряла.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2019)

natashalev написал(а):


> Добрый вечер уважаемые форумчане и доктора сайта. Подскажите пожалуйста!!! 29.10.2019 была проведена операция по удалению грыжиl5s1 сегодня ровно 10 дней со дня операции, беспокоит боль в ноге, онемение, боль по задней части бедра, есть чувство натяжения в бедре так же жжения. Может ли быть такое после операции или что то пошло не так? Подскажите пожалуйста советом!


Может. Как лечите?


----------



## natashalev (8 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Может. Как лечите?


Здравствуйте Фёдор Петрович, спасибо вам огромное что откликнулись на мою тему. Меня 2 дня как выписали из больницы назначали Ксефокам 2р в день и Келтикан комплекс вот это последнее сказали как бы для восстановления нерва, но я ещё пью и Немисил, делаю лфк только лёжа и потихоньку. Фёдор Петрович ну откуда может возникать боль если грыжу как они говорят всю удалили, на корешок ни чего наверное не давит а нога болит и горит и жжёт. Шла на операцию избавиться от всего а тут наоборот получается.


----------



## Harisma (9 Ноя 2019)

@natashalev, корешок был долго зажат, даже если его освободили, быстро не проходит.
Это как если прищемить палец, если его и освободили, он же болит потом некоторое время. Только палец вы сразу освободили, а корешок нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2019)

natashalev написал(а):


> Меня 2 дня как выписали из больницы назначали Ксефокам 2р в день и Келтикан комплекс вот это последнее сказали как бы для восстановления нерва, но я ещё пью и Немисил, делаю лфк только лёжа и потихоньку.


Ксефокам и Найз одновременно не стоит, почти одинаковые препараты.
В стандарт входит Мидокалм и местная физиотерапия. Если не можете ходить в поликлинику, то хотя бы домашнюю физиотерапию.
Боль за эти дни нарастает или становится меньше?


----------



## natashalev (9 Ноя 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Боль за эти дни нарастает или становится меньше?


Нет она не нарастает и не становится меньше на одном уровне как то, мне ещё швы не сняли можно но ли со швами делать физио?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2019)

Если не нарастет, то уже хорошо. На место шва, только те процедуры, которые не касаются шва.


----------



## natashalev (11 Ноя 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович скажите пожалуйста можно ли пить Аксамон при нейропатической боли?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Ноя 2019)

*Показания*
Заболевания периферической нервной системы (неврит, полиневрит, *полиневропатия, *полирадикулопатия), бульбарный паралич и парез.

В восстановительном периоде при органических поражениях ЦНС, сопровождающихся двигательными нарушениями.

Миастения, миастенический синдром.

Демиелинизирующие заболевания (в составе комплексной терапии).

Болезнь Альцгеймера, сенильная деменция альцгеймеровского типа.

Функциональные нарушения ЦНС (снижение памяти, способности к концентрации внимания, мотиваций, инициативы, дезориентация, эмоциональная лабильность и др.) при энцефалопатии (травматического, сосудистого и иного генеза), нарушении мозгового кровообращения, черепно-мозговой травме, церебральной дисфункции с затруднением обучения у детей.

Слабость родовой деятельности.

Атония кишечника.

Интоксикация антихолинергическими средствами.


----------

